# Insulin with meals



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I've tried to cycle insulin twice now, one pre and once post work out. I have a very low tolerance to it and feel hypo at 5 to 6iu. Even with up to 12g carbs per IU.

I've had my bloods done and all is well so it's nothing medical.

Before people go on about making sure my macros are right they are!!! Haha. I just seem hypersensitive. I'm not sone young kid looking for #demgainz so I know what I need to do. Sadly, it doesn't seem to agree with me. I have heard of one or two others like this. Both, coincidently are severe ectomorphs like me!

I know king prop had a thread re insulin with every meal, however, I am looking to know when you inject the insulin. Is it on completion of the meal? For information, I'll be using Novorapid.

Thanks for any help from experienced users.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

pin insulin, then eat, the carbs in the meal are used to offset in the insulin spikes/peaks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Eat, wait 15 min, pin.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Hahaha. Totally conflicting there. Thanks for the answers there.

Pinning after food makes sense to me.


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what ive read and understand novorapid peaks at 15 mins then another spike around 90 minutes after injection.

Everything ive ever read has been to jab then eat as tekken said. could be completely wrong but going off my research thats what ive been led to believe


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

I read a thread of a bodybuilding jabbing with every meal and it was always pre meal, 2IU then he would eat his meal


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eat then pin .


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

I ate then pinned straight away

Have herd of people doing it both ways as this thread proves. For you with your sensitivity I would say eating first is a safer option


----------



## Dannyy (Dec 13, 2014)

simmo31 said:


> I ate then pinned straight away
> 
> Have herd of people doing it both ways as this thread proves. For you with your sensitivity I would say eating first is a safer option


Suppose everyone is different and everyone has their own way of doing things, dont think theres a right and wrong answer just whatever works best for each indiviual i guess


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Iv done this, eat then pin

I would pin 2-4iu in muscle 15 mins after a start meal, eat my carbs first


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Dave_shorts said:


> I've tried to cycle insulin twice now, one pre and once post work out. I have a very low tolerance to it and feel hypo at 5 to 6iu. Even with up to 12g carbs per IU.
> 
> I've had my bloods done and all is well so it's nothing medical.
> 
> ...


The protocol is 2-4iu 15 minutes after you've eaten. Theory being that small a dose won't cause hypo (didn't for me in the slightest). Eat your normal carb meal wait 15 mins take slin


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

live2liftt said:


> The protocol is 2-4iu 15 minutes after you've eaten. Theory being that small a dose won't cause hypo (didn't for me in the slightest). Eat your normal carb meal wait 15 mins take slin


Thanks man. That seems to make sense as some of the carbs will be digesting at that stage.

Really appreciate all the answers and replies. I honestly do.

I'll give some feedback just in case someone is similar to me!!

Again.....thanks for all the replies


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Dave_shorts said:


> I've tried to cycle insulin twice now, one pre and once post work out. I have a very low tolerance to it and feel hypo at 5 to 6iu. Even with up to 12g carbs per IU.
> 
> I've had my bloods done and all is well so it's nothing medical.
> 
> ...


The simple protocol on here that a member called wee man used to use who competed was 3-4iu shot 20 minutes after your normal meal of novo


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Sams said:


> The simple protocol on here that a member called wee man used to use who competed was 3-4iu shot 20 minutes after your normal meal of novo


My normal meal of novo? What do you mean here??


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

live2liftt said:


> The protocol is 2-4iu 15 minutes after you've eaten. Theory being that small a dose won't cause hypo (didn't for me in the slightest). Eat your normal carb meal wait 15 mins take slin


How did you get on with this?

Didn't get a chance to do it for more than a couple days back in winter, summer now so not going for the bulk look so will wait another year


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Dave_shorts said:


> My normal meal of novo? What do you mean here??


I mean using novorapid, fasting acting slin


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> My normal meal of novo? What do you mean here??


Sorry I meant what do you mean by "normal" meal. Like any meal?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Dave_shorts said:


> Sorry I meant what do you mean by "normal" meal. Like any meal?


So if your having chicken and rice for lunch, pin 20 minutes after that, as in a normal meal, no need to work out carbs etc. just a normal meal you would eat.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Sams said:


> So if your having chicken and rice for lunch, pin 20 minutes after that, as in a normal meal, no need to work out carbs etc. just a normal meal you would eat.


I'm with you. Apologies. I thought yoi meant some specific time of day. Yeah I was just going to go with my current eating schedule as I'm on 600g carbs of training days anyway.

Going to try 2iu per meal for the first 4 on training days. See how that goes. Appreciate the replies


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Sams said:


> So if your having chicken and rice for lunch, pin 20 minutes after that, as in a normal meal, no need to work out carbs etc. just a normal meal you would eat.


I'm with you. Apologies. I thought yoi meant some specific time of day. Yeah I was just going to go with my current eating schedule as I'm on 600g carbs of training days anyway.

Going to try 2iu per meal for the first 4 on training days. See how that goes. Appreciate the replies



Sams said:


> So if your having chicken and rice for lunch, pin 20 minutes after that, as in a normal meal, no need to work out carbs etc. just a normal meal you would eat.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm with you. Apologies. I thought yoi meant some specific time of day. Yeah I was just going to go with my current eating schedule as I'm on 600g carbs of training days anyway.

Going to try 2iu per meal for the first 4 on training days. See how that goes. Appreciate the replies


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I simply couldnt be bothered with all the faffing about.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

banzi said:


> I simply couldnt be bothered with all the faffing about.


This protocol is easiest and simple, eat your normal meal pin a few IU, no need to measure carbs, add creatine into shakes and any of that bollox,

I have done the PWO 10 grams carbs per IU with creatine etc, then another meal, that was a pain in the **** and not worth it in my books.

Not sure how this protocol would come off but sounds promising if you can stick it and going for bit of bulk


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I think the other one is easy. Just making shakes......but that's not much hassle.

I'd easily stick to this. Just pop to the fridge and using the insulin. I'm in my own office in work so can leave a pen there too. Should be easy enough.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## MrBigorexia (Jul 15, 2006)

Since you seem to have very high insulin sensitivity (which is a great thing to have, not sure why you're knocking it lol), you'll probably get something out of such a tiny iu of slin.

From my own experience, that amount doesn't even require a meal. FWIW I prefer to inject before I eat, but it's all much of a much given that it'll be in your system for a few hours anyway.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

MrBigorexia said:


> Since you seem to have very high insulin sensitivity (which is a great thing to have, not sure why you're knocking it lol), you'll probably get something out of such a tiny iu of slin.
> 
> From my own experience, that amount doesn't even require a meal. FWIW I prefer to inject before I eat, but it's all much of a much given that it'll be in your system for a few hours anyway.


Oh I don't think it's a bad thing. More difficult to get things right with insulin use. I've no interest in using what other people do. Just as an ectomorph at heart, I feel this could really help me with my goals.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Sams said:


> How did you get on with this?
> 
> Didn't get a chance to do it for more than a couple days back in winter, summer now so not going for the bulk look so will wait another year


I only ran it for about 4 weeks so didn't really give it chance to make a lot off difference. As with aas your probably not gonna notice a huge difference till like 10+weeks. Theoretically makes sense though


----------

